

Will New iPhone Splinter The App Store?  - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/will-new-iphone-3g-s-splinter-the-app-store-2009-6

======
talvisota
Is this really worth an article? iPhone app developers must feel helpless in
the face of this new, uncontrollable twist in the history of software
development!

I believe that most of the developers have had to take this kind of thing into
account at some point of their careers before.

